# Gaming PC und Monitor für 1600



## Ayadan (15. September 2016)

*Gaming PC und Monitor für 1600*

Moin, 

ich bin dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen und bräuchte noch mal eure abschließende Hilfe, da ich bei einigen Komponenten nicht wirklich weiß, welche die besseren sind.
Das Budget soll mit Monitor so 1600€ betragen - dachte da an eine Verteilung von 1200-1300€ für den PC und 200-300€ für den Monitor. Ich spiele ehe Sachen wie Dark Souls und Witcher (bzw. würde ich das gerne, aber dies ist mit meinem momentanen Laptop nicht wirklich möglich). Ziel ist es auf 1440p/60Hz zu zocken und später (so um Weihnachten) mir einen weiteren 144Hz Monitor dazu zukaufen - das ist aber ersteinmal sekundär.

Tastatur, Kopfhörer, Mikro und Maus besitze ich bereits. Eventuell bräuchte ich eine neue Maus, da meine Momentane (Roccat Kone) langsam den Geist aufgibt und tausende Macken entwickelt. Habt ihr da eventuell einen Vorschlag für eine solide Maus? Dutzende Macro-Tasten brauche ich eigentlich nicht. 

Hier einmal meine Zusammenstellung: 
Die habe ich mit Hilfe (ein wenig) von Freunden zusammegbastelt anhand von Hardware die sie selbst haben und durch Internetrecherche 

0 Seagate Desktop HDD   3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)
1 Western Digital WD Blue   3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EZRZ)
Hier bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, ob es einen wirklich Unterschied (Qualitativ) zwischen WD und Seagate gibt.

1 Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16D-16GVG)

1 EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (08G-P4-6276-KR)
0 MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V330-001R)
Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung? Tendiere eher zu EVGA, aber hatte mit MSI eigentlich auch immer nur gute Erfahrungen.

1 MSI Z170A SLI Plus (7998-001R)
0 Gigabyte GA-Z170XP-SLI
Wirklich keine Ahnung. Beide Intel Lan, was ich echt gut finde und auch USB 3.1. Könnte man sonst hier preislich etwas runter? Kenne mich da nicht so aus, daher auch nicht so sicher, ob die nicht zu teuer für MBs sind.

0 Scythe Mugen MAX (SCMGD-1000)
0 Thermalright Macho X2 (100700729)
0 Cryorig H5 Universal (CR-5HA)
1 Scythe Ashura (SCASR-1000)
Die wurden mir alle von Freunden vorgeschlagen. Tendiere eher zum Ashura, da ich nur moderat übertakten will und eigentlich noch einigermaßen das P/L-Verhältnis für die OC-Komponenten ausgeglichen halten möchte.

1 Corsair Carbide Series Clear 400C schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011081-WW)
0 Phanteks Enthoo Pro M schwarz mit Sichtfenster vollflächig (PH-ES515PA_BK)
0 be quiet! Silent Base 600 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (BGW06)
Muss zugeben, bin hier eher nach Aussehen gegangen und das Corsair gefällt mir am besten.

0 EVGA SuperNOVA G2  550  550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3)
1 Cooler Master V-Series V550  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AFBAG1-EU)
Eins von den beiden hätte ich hier an der Stelle vorgeschlagen. Wollte ganz gerne vollmodulare PSUs haben mit schwarzen Kabeln (ein wenig für die Optik). Tendiere auch eher zum Cooler Master.

Als Monitor würde einer von diesen sich anbieten: 
https://geizhals.de/asus-pb258q-90lm01b0-b01470-a1238290.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2417h-210-ahjk-a1403185.html?hloc=de
Eventuell jemand auch hier ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Danke schonmal. Ich weiß es ist echt viel Text, jedoch fehlt mir das Wissen, um kleine (aber vielleicht feine) Unterschiede rauszulesen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen und bräuchte noch mal eure abschließende Hilfe, da ich bei einigen Komponenten nicht wirklich weiß, welche die besseren sind.
> Das Budget soll mit Monitor so 1600€ betragen - dachte da an eine Verteilung von 1200-1300€ für den PC und 200-300€ für den Monitor. Ich spiele ehe Sachen wie Dark Souls und Witcher (bzw. würde ich das gerne, aber dies ist mit meinem momentanen Laptop nicht wirklich möglich). Ziel ist es auf 1440p/60Hz zu zocken und später (so um Weihnachten) mir einen weiteren 144Hz Monitor dazu zukaufen - das ist aber ersteinmal sekundär.
> ...


 Die WD hat nur eine Drehzahl von 5400. Für Games wären 7200 besser. Wichtig auch: WENN 3000GB-HDDs mal nen Defekt haben, sind gleich massenhaft Daten weg. Wird denn echt so viel Platz benötigt?



> 1 Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
> 1 Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
> 1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16D-16GVG)
> 
> ...


  Also, die Preisklasse um die 120€ ist schon ganz gut, wenn man übertakten will, und VIEL sparen würde ich da nicht mehr. RAM: es müsste an sich auch DDR4-3000 für maximal 75€ zu finden sein... ^^  

SSD: die Samsung ist gut, aber auch nicht schlechter wäre zb eine ADATA SP550, oder eine San Disk II. Sollten aber günstiger sein.



> 1 EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (08G-P4-6276-KR)
> 0 MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V330-001R)
> Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung? Tendiere eher zu EVGA, aber hatte mit MSI eigentlich auch immer nur gute Erfahrungen.


 beide sind gut, aber auch zB ne Palit Jetstream oder Gainward Phoenix Golden Sample wäre gut, beide ca 450€ und mit über 1800MHz Takt




> 0 Scythe Mugen MAX (SCMGD-1000)
> 0 Thermalright Macho X2 (100700729)
> 0 Cryorig H5 Universal (CR-5HA)
> 1 Scythe Ashura (SCASR-1000)
> Die wurden mir alle von Freunden vorgeschlagen. Tendiere eher zum Ashura, da ich nur moderat übertakten will und eigentlich noch einigermaßen das P/L-Verhältnis für die OC-Komponenten ausgeglichen halten möchte.


 Wäre okay, aber an sich auch nicht teuer und sehr gut wäre zB ein Macho HR-02 oder Macho 120 oder auch der Scythe Mugen 4. 




> 1 Corsair Carbide Series Clear 400C schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011081-WW)
> 0 Phanteks Enthoo Pro M schwarz mit Sichtfenster vollflächig (PH-ES515PA_BK)
> 0 be quiet! Silent Base 600 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (BGW06)
> Muss zugeben, bin hier eher nach Aussehen gegangen und das Corsair gefällt mir am besten.


 dann nimm es, auch wenn 90-100€ schon recht gehoben ist beim Preis. DVD-Laufwerk brauchst du nicht? Das kann man da nämlich nicht einbauen.




> 0 EVGA SuperNOVA G2  550  550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3)
> 1 Cooler Master V-Series V550  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AFBAG1-EU)
> Eins von den beiden hätte ich hier an der Stelle vorgeschlagen. Wollte ganz gerne vollmodulare PSUs haben mit schwarzen Kabeln (ein wenig für die Optik). Tendiere auch eher zum Cooler Master.


 die scheinen beide nur EINE 12V-Schiene zu haben... würde ich eher nicht mehr nehmen. Das hier hätte mehrere Schienen: https://geizhals.de/antec-edge-550w-atx-2-4-0761345-05055-5-a1136283.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  bei mindfactory sind die Kanten rot, keine Ahnung, ob es da versch. Modelle gibt oder ob das austauschbar ist. Allerdings ist die Frage, warum es VOLLmodular sein muss? Die Kabel, die du bei einem teilmodularen Kabel nicht abnehmen kannst, sind ja die Kabel, die du sowieso brauchst. D.h. auch bei teilmodular hast du nur DIE Kabel dran, die du wirklich brauchst. Zb bei dem hier https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...0-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html?hloc=at&hloc=de ist halt das Hauptstromkabel nicht abnehmbar, aber das brauchst du ja so oder so ^^ 



> Als Monitor würde einer von diesen sich anbieten:
> https://geizhals.de/asus-pb258q-90lm01b0-b01470-a1238290.html?hloc=de
> https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2417h-210-ahjk-a1403185.html?hloc=de
> Eventuell jemand auch hier ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht?


 also, für 300€ würde ich lieber einen mit 144Hz nehmen - zb den hier https://geizhals.de/asus-vg248qe-90lmgg001q022b1c-a891345.html?hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/benq-zowie-xl2411-9h-lellb-rbe-a1491854.html?hloc=de  oder https://geizhals.de/iiyama-g-master-gb2488hsu-b2-red-eagle-a1367528.html?hloc=de


----------



## Ayadan (15. September 2016)

Hi, danke für die Antwrot.

Also 1 oder 2 TB würden denke ich auch reichen. Wollte nur 3 weils relativ günstig ist. Aber du hast wohl recht. Lieber noch ein paar Externe zur Sicherheit. 
Ich nehme da liebe eine größere SSD. Dachte da an sowas wie: SK Hynix Canvas SL301 500GB, SATA (HFS500G32TND-3112A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Sagt dir die Marke was? 

Beim MB habe ich gesehen, dass es diese hier auch günstiger bei Amazon gibt: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dachte ich nehme die EVGA, da dort ja der Support so gut sein soll. Habe ich zumindest mal gelesen. 

Jap nehme dann den Macho. Schade dass das so ein Brocken ist :p

DVD brauche ich nicht. Der Preis beim Gehäuse ist mir nicht soo wichtig (also Grenzen gibt es da schon ), da ich dieses ja wahrscheinlich eine unglaublich lange Zeit behalten werde.

Da ich ein Gehäuse mit Fenster habe, wollte ich ganz gerne, dass die Kabel auch austauschbar sind und komplett schwarz. Wollte da nämlich im Laufe der Zeit noch ein paar LEDs und alles verbauen. So als "kleines" Modding Hobby. Jedoch habe ich nicht genug Kohle um alles auf einmal zu kaufen. 

Macht eine einzelne 12V-Schiene  einen großen Unterschied. Bei Netzteilen kenne ich mich wohl von allen Hardwarekomponenten am wenigsten aus.

Beim Monitor habe ich mich krass vertan. Wollte einen von denen hier verlinken: 

http://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-up2516d-210-agub-210-agtw-a1329900.html
Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe mich wohl verklickt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die Antwrot.
> 
> Also 1 oder 2 TB würden denke ich auch reichen. Wollte nur 3 weils relativ günstig ist. Aber du hast wohl recht. Lieber noch ein paar Externe zur Sicherheit.
> Ich nehme da liebe eine größere SSD. Dachte da an sowas wie: SK Hynix Canvas SL301 500GB, SATA (HFS500G32TND-3112A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Sagt dir die Marke was?


 ja, aber besonders bekannt sind die nicht. Ich kenne die an sich nur durch günstige RAM-Riegel, die gern in Notebooks usw. verwendet werden. Auch bei 480-512 GB wären die beiden genannten Adata SP550 und SanDisk Ultra II gut und günstig. Viel falsch machen bei ner SSD kannst du aber an sich nicht.



> Beim MB habe ich gesehen, dass es diese hier auch günstiger bei Amazon gibt: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 das kostet aber dann ja schon eher 130€ und ist grad nicht lieferbar, aber das kannst du natürlich nehmen. 


Und der Macho ist zwar groß, aber solang du den PC nicht oft rumschleppst, ist das an sich egal  




> Da ich ein Gehäuse mit Fenster habe, wollte ich ganz gerne, dass die Kabel auch austauschbar sind und komplett schwarz. Wollte da nämlich im Laufe der Zeit noch ein paar LEDs und alles verbauen. So als "kleines" Modding Hobby. Jedoch habe ich nicht genug Kohle um alles auf einmal zu kaufen.


 nun, du kannst ja selbst bei nicht VOLLmodular das Kabel sofort hinter dem Mainboardtray verschwinden lassen    du musst auch bedenken: die Seite, wo das nicht-modulare Kabel sitzt, ist "hinten" - ich hab mal bei meinem PC nachgesehen, und ich konnte das Kabel gar nicht entdecken...   ich hab ein be quiet E9-CM http://gzhls.at/p/677396.jpg




> Macht eine einzelne 12V-Schiene  einen großen Unterschied. Bei Netzteilen kenne ich mich wohl von allen Hardwarekomponenten am wenigsten aus.


 also, die modernen PCs haben manchmal Lastverteilungen, Leistungsspitzen usw., und das SOLL es wohl besser sein, wenn man zwei getrennte Schienen hat. Also besser 12V1 mit 24A und 12V2 mit 26A anstatt nur 1x 12V mit ingesamt sogar mehr Ampere.



Monitore: also, ob WQHD bei nur 24-25 Zoll Sinn macht...? Die 144Hz bringen Dir halt immer was, selbst auf dem Desktop, da fühlt es sich "smoother" an. Wenn du unbedingt WQHD willst, wären beide Dell aber gut.


----------



## Ayadan (15. September 2016)

Mich stört nur dass das bq, diese bunten Kabel hat. Aber  das ist klagen auf hohem Niveau. Wenn das so gut ist, dann nehme ich das. 

Mir ging es beim  beim Monitor auch eher um das ips pannel


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Mich stört nur dass das bq, diese bunten Kabel hat. Aber  das ist klagen auf hohem Niveau. Wenn das so gut ist, dann nehme ich das.


 ach so, okay - also, auf der Website von Be quiet scheinen die Kabel und Stecker aber schwarz zu sein Leises Netzteil 500W Premium PSU STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 500W CM von be quiet!   das ist das, was ich Dir oben als Tipp postete - das ist NICHT mein Modell. Meines hat rote und grüne Anschlüsse, aber das gibt es eh nicht mehr, und da wären halt die Stecker farbig, damit man sie leichter unterscheiden kann. Die könnte man natürlich zur Not auch mit nem Edding schwarz anmalen    und falls Dich der Bereich mit den freiliegenden farbigen Innenkabeln nahe der Stecker stört: da könnte man einfach etwas schwarzes Isolierband drumrum machen, dann wäre das Problem beseitigt. 




> Mir ging es beim  beim Monitor auch eher um das ips pannel


 Also, gute TN-Panel sind nicht schlechter als ordentliche IPS-Panels.

Bei IPS hast du halt EHER "Farbtreue", was aber auch nur dann wirklich wichtig ist, wenn du zB Fotos berarbeitest und wirklich zu 100% EXAKT die Farben so sein sollen, wie sie später beim Bestellen der Abzüge aus dem Labor sind. Das ist mit IPS einfacher hinzubekommen, den Monitor dafür passend einzustellen, und schwache TN-Panels haben immer nen leichten Stich in Richtung einer Farbe, was du aber auch nur dann merkst, wenn du ein professionell ausgedrucktes Foto dann mit vergleichst, was der Monitor anzeigt. Das ist aber nicht so, dass ein Knallrot vlt eher Orange wirkt, oder ein dunkles Grün nach einem Graublau aussieht oder so was   aber du kannst auch bei nem guten TN-Panel die Farben sehr gut einstellen. Nen Unterschied hast du dann eher im "Stil" des Bildes, das ist aber Geschmackssache und NICHT "besser oder schlechter". Und beim Blickwinkel hat IPS nen Vorteil, was aber an sich nur wichtig ist, wenn du oft mal diagonal seitlich vom Monitor sitzt, oder mal "von oben" oder "von unten" zum Monitor schaust. Sitzt du aber meistens eher recht gerade vor dem Schirm, spielt auch das keine Rolle. 

Wenn es Dir wichtig ist bzw du meinst, dass es besser ist und du ein besseres Gefühl hast, dann nimm ruhig IPS. Es kann auch sein, dass das Bild bei den Dells wirklich besser ist als bei den 144Hz-TN-Modellen. Die Frage ist nur, ob es so viel besser ist, dass man eher das bessere Bild als das Feature "144Hz" wählt.

Aber IPS-Modelle gibt es an sich auch schon locker für 160-200€, auch mit guter Reaktionszeit - die haben dann halt "nur" FullHD. Deine beiden Modelle sind vor allem wegen der Auflösung deutlich teurer. Mit mehr als 100Hz wird es aber bei IPS erst über 300€ was, sogar erst über 550€...  D.h. wenn IPS, dann ist als "Besonderheit" höchstens die WQHD-Auflösung drin.


----------



## Ayadan (15. September 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.  Genau deshalb wollte ich ein ips mit 1440p Auflösung und dann so ab Weihnachten, wenn das Geld wieder drin ist, einen Monitor mit 144 Hz. Dachte ein dual Monitor Setup wäre da am Idealisten. Geht das überhaupt? Einen 60hz und einen 144hz zu kombinieren?


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.  Genau deshalb wollte ich ein ips mit 1440p Auflösung und dann so ab Weihnachten, wenn das Geld wieder drin ist, einen Monitor mit 144 Hz. Dachte ein dual Monitor Setup wäre da am Idealisten. Geht das überhaupt? Einen 60hz und einen 144hz zu kombinieren?


 hmm, ich MEINE dass du die Hz für jeden Monitor getrennt einstellen kannst. Sicher bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## Ayadan (15. September 2016)

Mal angenommen ich würde mich direkt für einen 144Hz entscheiden. Kannst du da einen empfehlen? Auch wieder gleiches Budget, so bis 300€. Die 500-600€ Modelle sind zwar alle sicherlich toll, aber ich glaube sowas wie G-Sync brauche ich nicht. Tearing hat mich generell nie so wirklich gestört.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ich würde mich direkt für einen 144Hz entscheiden. Kannst du da einen empfehlen? Auch wieder gleiches Budget, so bis 300€. Die 500-600€ Modelle sind zwar alle sicherlich toll, aber ich glaube sowas wie G-Sync brauche ich nicht. Tearing hat mich generell nie so wirklich gestört.


Das Problem ist, dass IPS mit 144Hz SEHR teuer ist, da IPS nicht so schnell ist und es daher teurer ist, wirklich schnelle IPS-Displays anzubieten, was bei 144Hz aber ja nötig ist. Das hier ist der billigste ASUS MG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland fast 600€. WQHD hat der aber. Einen mit Full-HD und IPS plus 144Hz gibt es aktuell GAR nicht. Der Monitor hätte 27 Zoll, vlt eh zu groß?

Und wenn du auf IPS verzichtest: mit TN-Panel UND Auflösung WQHD musst du bei 144Hz auch mindestens 460 Euro einrechnen: ASUS MG278Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  auch der hat 27 Zoll.


Nur wenn TN-Panel UND Full-HD okay ist, kannst du 144Hz unter 300€ verwirklichen. Mit TN-Panel und 144Hz hab ich Dir ja wiederum schon oben drei verlinkt unter 300€


----------



## Ayadan (16. September 2016)

Ja ich werde wohl einfach mal die Tage zu Saturn oder so und mir die Bildschirme mal ansehen und schauen ob ich da überhaupt Unterschiede erkennen kann.

Sonst würde ich das nun so machen: 

1 Seagate Desktop HDD SED   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM002)
1 Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16D-16GVG)
1 EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (08G-P4-6276-KR)
1 ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0)
1 Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
1 Corsair Carbide Series Clear 400C schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011081-WW)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Habe die Crucial genommen weil ich im Internet gelesen habe, dass MLC wohl das beste bei SSDs sei. 

Siehst du da sonst noch grobe Schnitzer?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2016)

Passt alles, wobei das mit MLC und TLC usw. an sich echt ne Nebensache ist. Von der Haltbarkeit her kannst du ne SSD Jahrzehnte lang nutzen als Durchschnittnutzer, und beim Speed merkst du bis auf "verhunzte" Modelle keinen Unterschied   die crucial ist aber gut


----------



## Ayadan (16. September 2016)

Eine wirklich aller letzte Frage. Dann werde ich nie wieder nerven :p Was ist deine Meinung zum Evga SuperNova G2 Netzteil? 7 Jahre Garantie scheint mir sehr ordentlich zu sein. Wurde mir eben von einem Kumpel vorgeschlagen. Und denkst du es wäre sinnvoller jetzt einmal noch 100€ mehr auszugeben und sich den i7 zu kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Eine wirklich aller letzte Frage. Dann werde ich nie wieder nerven :p Was ist deine Meinung zum Evga SuperNova G2 Netzteil? 7 Jahre Garantie scheint mir sehr ordentlich zu sein. Wurde mir eben von einem Kumpel vorgeschlagen.


das hat halt nur eine 12V-Schiene, da sollte man für einen modernen Gaming-PC lieber eines mit mind 2 Schienen nehmen, wie eben das be quiet. Und das hat ja auch 5 Jahre. Und wenn ein Netzteil nach 5 Jahren noch geht, ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass es zwischen Jahr 6 und 7 dann doch noch kaputtgeht  



> Und denkst du es wäre sinnvoller jetzt einmal noch 100€ mehr auszugeben und sich den i7 zu kaufen?


 kann man schwer sagen. Du hast halt in 2-3 Jahren, vlt auch erst in 4-5 Jahren VIELLEICHT einen Vorteil, weil der i7 quasi ein 8-Kerner ist. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es selbst in 5-6 Jahren noch kein Vorteil ist. Was auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil sein wird ist aber der Takt, der ja höher als beim 6600k ist. Da ist aber auch nicht sicher, ob das schon in 1-2 Jahren was bringt oder erst in 3-4 Jahren.


----------



## Ayadan (17. September 2016)

Gut dann spare ich lieber die 100€. War noch nie so der "zocker" :p

Habe diesen Artikel zum Thema Multi Rail gelesen: Eine oder mehrere 12-Volt-Schienen - Computer-Netzteile: Die Grundlagen verständlich erklärt
Meinst du der ist immer noch aktuell? Da scheint es nicht so wirklich wichtig zu sein ob single oder multi


----------



## Batze (17. September 2016)

Ich klink mich hier mal ein wenig ein.
Das was Herbboy sagt hat schon Struktur, möchte aber mal ein paar Gedanken dazu sagen.

Erstens, 7 Jahre Garantie oder so was bei einem Netzteil als Verkaufs Arkument, Finger von weg. Top Netzteile von BeQ oder Enermax o.Ä. halten locker 10 Jahre ohne Zusatz Anpreisung. Bis es soweit ist das die kaputt gehen hast du eh einen neuen Rechner. Also fall auf so einen Schwachsinn nicht rein. Ein gutes BeQ oder eben Enermax, reicht total, um die 500 Watt +-50. 

Jetzt vor Weihnachten und den neuen CPUs würde ich gar nichts mehr kaufen, jedenfalls nicht im CPU Bereich, schon gar keinen überalteten i5, so gut er auch noch jetzt sein mag, da gibt es keine Frage, aber. Also wenn du schon bis zu 1600 Talerchen ausgeben willst, dann bitte nicht am falschen sparen.

Entweder ein aktueller i7er oder ein AMD 8 Kerner (da bitte warten, AMD ist am schaukeln), aber bitte keinen i5er mehr. Der wird in kommen Top Spielen massiv Probleme bekommen wegen seiner eben minderen Kerne. Weil die Game Jungs haben jetzt so langsam gelernt auf Merkern zu Coden, da wird der i5 in Zukunft ganz alt aussehen, oder du willst nächstes Jahr gleich was neues kaufen, um es mal übertrieben zu sagen. Ist leider so.
Momentan ist ein Wandel da, schau dich um, AMD sowie nVidia bringen/haben neue Top Grakas raus, mit den CPUs wird es auch nicht mehr lange dauern. Ich würde echt warten.

Bei den Festplatten sehe ich folgende vernünftige Struktur.
1* SSD eben für das OS und ein paar zickige Spiele, also 250-500 Gb.
2* 1-2 TB je nach Bedarf. kannst auch eine ganz 3-4TB Große nehmen, spielt keine rolle. Warum, Wenn die eine Ausfällt und du hast wichtige Daten darauf ist es ohne Backup egal wie Groß die Platte ist. Daten sind Weg.. Kannst deine Wichtigen Daten auf Minifestplatte haben, fällt die aus, Daten Futsch, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.
Aber 2 einzelne sind schon von Vorteil, man könnte z.B. da noch ein Seperates OS System Aufspielen als Sicherheit falls das Haupt OS mal Ausfällt, usw.

Grafikkarte, das beste was du fürs Geld bekommen kannst. Zocker PC=Grafikkarte muss Top sein. Da würde ich aber auch noch warten, weil eben AMD/nVidia gerade am basteln sind für das Weihnachts Geschäft. Da werden die Preise noch Purzeln und die ein oder andere Überraschung denke ich kommt da noch.

Ram Speicher 8 GB, mehr brauchst du nicht außer du machst etwas mit wirklich Grafik Bearbeitung, sowas wie 3d StudioMax oder Maya oder so. Alles andere ist Verschwendung. Spiele die damit nicht zurechtkommen sind von Haus aus schlecht programmiert und laufen auch mit 100 GB Ram nicht besser.

Mainboard, so da sind wir bei einem ganz wichtigen Teil. Lass bitte die Finger von diesen 60 € Krücken. Auch wenn du kein Übertackter bist, ich habe es jetzt auch bei Kumpels denen ich viel zusammen gebaut habe, Preisgünstig, miterlebt das diese teile einfach nur Mist sind. 
Treiber Support =Null. Alles voll besetzt auf den Festplatten Ports und das Dilemma beginnt, weil der Controller nicht mithalten kann. Ram Riegel werden nicht richtig erkannt, USB 3.0 ganz mies bei Win 10 usw.
Muss alles nicht sein, aber ich habe das ein oder andere schon mehrfach mitbekommen.
Nimm ein Quali Board und bitte nicht das Billigste. Immer im Hintergrund haben, das Mainboard ist das Teil was alles Zusammen hält. Ist das von schlechterer Qualität geht gar nix richtig.

Gehäuse und so das nebenbei ist eher Geschmackssache, obwohl ein gutes Gehäuse einiges zur guten Lüftung beitragen kann, aber das Geld eben erstmal in die wichtigen Sachen rein stecken. Gehäuse und so(Lüfter) kann man schnell und günstig nachbessern, eine verpeilte CPU/GPU Planung nicht.



Also, meine Empfehlung, ohne Angabe von einer Marke,...

Warten bis zum Weihnachts Geschäft.
Bei einem Budget von um die 1300€ darf ich dir nichts anderes Empfehlen, alles andere wäre Ärgerlich für dich, und das wollen wir doch nicht, oder? Grund Tipps und wieso habe ich dir genannt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Gut dann spare ich lieber die 100€. War noch nie so der "zocker" :p
> 
> Habe diesen Artikel zum Thema Multi Rail gelesen: Eine oder mehrere 12-Volt-Schienen - Computer-Netzteile: Die Grundlagen verständlich erklärt
> Meinst du der ist immer noch aktuell? Da scheint es nicht so wirklich wichtig zu sein ob single oder multi


 also, selbstverständlich laufen 99% der PCs mit SingleRail auch einwandfrei, wenn es kein Billig-Schrott ist. Die modernen Systeme laufen nur NOCH sicherer wirklich stabil mit Multi-Rail. Aber es ist schon ab und an vorgekommen, dass einer mit einem Single-Rail-Modell, das an sich mehr als genug Power hat und nicht "billig" war, zB 60€ für 500W, eine Grafikkarte nutzte, die mehr als eine GTX 970 verbraucht und einwandfrei lief, aber als er eine GTX 970 einbaute, ging der PC immer wieder mal aus - neues Netzteil: alles okay... vermutlich hatte die GTX 970 halt KURZ starke Stromschwankungen abgerufen, und da kam das NT nicht mehr hinterher. Bei Multi-Rail sinkt das Risiko, weil die Last besser verteilt wird. 

Die Sache ist halt nur die, dass ich nicht eines empfehlen will, was VIELLEICHT dann Probleme macht, und sei es erst in 2-3 Jahren, wenn du mal ne neue Grafikkarte holst


----------



## Batze (17. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber es ist schon ab und an vorgekommen, dass einer mit einem Single-Rail-Modell, das an sich mehr als genug Power hat und nicht "billig" war, zB 60€ für 500W, eine Grafikkarte nutzte, die mehr als eine GTX 970 verbraucht und einwandfrei lief, aber als er eine GTX 970 einbaute, ging der PC immer wieder mal aus - neues Netzteil: alles okay... vermutlich hatte die GTX 970 halt KURZ starke Stromschwankungen abgerufen, und da kam das NT nicht mehr hinterher. Bei Multi-Rail sinkt das Risiko, weil die Last besser verteilt wird.


Höre ich so auch zum ersten mal, hast du bitte mal Link dazu wo es auch eventuell reproduzierbar vorgekommen ist das dass System eben wegen der Aufteilung der 12v Schiene anders oder eben nicht richtig funktioniert hat. Könnte ich dann in meine Info mit aufnehmen, man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Ayadan (17. September 2016)

Danke für eure Beiträge. Mein Problem ist, dass momentan auf einem Laptop zocke. Der wird langsam 4 Jahre alt und hat Probleme ohne Ende. Dadrauf läuft so gut wie nichts. Und ich kann eigentlich nicht auf Kelby Lake/Vega/Zen/was auch kommen mag, warten. Die sollen ja auch erst Q1 2017 kommen soweit ich weiß. Daher bin ich da eher unentschlossen. Und Weihnachten ist auch noch mal 3 Monate hin :p


----------



## Zybba (17. September 2016)

Steht ein TN Monitor absolut nicht zur Debatte?


----------



## Ayadan (17. September 2016)

Von mir aus auch einen TN Monitor. Wird ja nur so häufig gesagt, dass IPS besser aussieht.


----------



## Zybba (17. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch einen TN Monitor. Wird ja nur so häufig gesagt, dass IPS besser aussieht.


Das sagt man so, stimmt.
Besondern die Schwarzwerte bei IPS sind sehr schön.
Allerdings solltest du am besten mal den Vergleich ziehen, wenn möglich. Also Monitore live vergleichen.

Ich z.B. bin gerade wieder von IPS auf TN gewechselt und für mich sind der Kontrast + Blickwinkelstabilität nicht die ausschlaggebenden Argumente.
Am besten wäre natürlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, aber die gibts halt nicht. Vor allem nicht zu so einem Preis.


----------



## Ayadan (18. September 2016)

Mal aus Neugier, wieso bist du wieder zurück zu TN gewechselt?


----------



## Zybba (18. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Mal aus Neugier, wieso bist du wieder zurück zu TN gewechselt?


Da muss ich etwas ausholen...

Mein voriger Monitor war der Dell U2515H (25", 2560x1440, 60Hz, IPS)
Für mich sind native 1440p auf 25" ein toller Kompromiss aus hoher Pixeldichte (ppi) und Machbarkeit in Sachen Leistung.
Klar, 4K hat noch mehr ppi, ist fordert aber auch ein Vielfaches an Leistung gegenüber 1080p.

Nachdem ich den Dell und meinen Zweitmonitor BenQ XL2410T (24", 1080p, 120Hz, TN) nebeneinander hatte, war mir klar, dass ich nicht wieder zurück zu einer geringeren Auflösung möchte.
Für mich war der logische Schritt sobald wie möglich noch einen neuen Monitor zu holen, damit ich nie wieder auf 1080p schauen muss. Klingt etwas bescheuert, aber man gewöhnt sich halt sehr schnell an höhere Auflösungen. Speziell wenn Monitore mit zwei verschiedenen ppi nebeneinander sind, sieht es kacke aus.
Da ich viel online zocke, wollte ich aber gerne wieder 120/144Hz.

Jetzt habe ich seit ein paar Tagen den alten Dell als Zweitmonitor und mir den Dell S2417DG (24", 1440p, 144Hz, TN, Gsync) als neuen Hauptmonitor.

Nachteile des TN:
Schaut man seitlich auf den Monitor, wird die Farbe falsch angezeigt. Allerdings stört mich das in der Praxis nicht, da ich beim Zocken ja frontal darauf schaue.
Die Schwarzwerte sind subjektiv schon deutlich schlechter, wirken verwaschen. Damit kann ich beim Zocken und Surfen aber leben.

Nachteile von 1440p:
Auf Twitch findest du gar kein passendes Videomaterial, da die meisten sogar nur in 720p streamen. Ein Vorteil gegenüber einem 1080p Monitor ist aber, dass 720 die Hälfte von 1440 ist.
In der Regel skalieren Monitore besser mit der halbierten Auflösung.

Auf YT findet man schon 1440p Videos, allerdings wirklich nur vereinzelt.

Für mich persönlich ist es der Monitor aber auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung, da ich in hauptsächlich zum Spielen verwende. Aktuell zocke ich darauf hauptsächlich Overwatch.
Gsync war mir eigentlich egal, ist halt mit dabei... Wenn man in die Verlegenheit kommt, in einem Titel Gsync nutzen zu müssen, kann man die 144Hz eh nicht nutzen.
Ich glaube Gsync greit nur bei einer FPS Range von etwa 40-70 FPS oder so. Also will man es eigentlich gar nicht nutzen. 
Bei Overwatch komme ich mit mittleren - niedrigen Details auf etwa 120 FPS. Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass Overwatch nicht gerade anspruchsvoll ist. Bei anderen Titeln werde ich sicher mit deutlich weniger FPS leben müssen. Da wird dann auch Gsync greifen.
Meine Grafikkarte ist die Asus Strix  GTX 970. In Zukunft werde ich bei etwas moderateren Preisen auf jeden Fall noch mal aufrüsten, um eine Karte mit mehr Ram zu haben, vermutlich wie du eine GTX1070.
Selbst damit werde ich aber nicht alle Titel auf maximlane Einstellungen und mit mehr als 90 FPS zocken können. So stelle ich mir das zumindest vor.
Man muss sich schon im klaren sein, dass 1440p einiges mehr an Leistung kostet als 1080p.

Ich wollte dir den Monitor auch erst vorschlagen.
Aber er kostet
1. um die 500 € und
2. empfiehlt doch eh immer jeder seinen eigenen Scheiß.
Dabei sind die Bedürfnisse doch sehr subjektiv.

Sorry für den etwas wirren Roman. Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen. ^^


----------



## Ayadan (18. September 2016)

Genau den Monitor (Dell 1440p/144Hz) wollte ich mir so um Weihnachten kaufen, wenn ich wieder etwas Geld habe. Momentan reicht es leider "nur" für den normalen Dell 1440p Monitor. Aber gut zu wissen, dass der so gut ist. Freue ich mich dann schon


----------



## Zybba (18. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Genau den Monitor (Dell 1440p/144Hz) wollte ich mir so um Weihnachten kaufen, wenn ich wieder etwas Geld habe. Momentan reicht es leider "nur" für den normalen Dell 1440p Monitor. Aber gut zu wissen, dass der so gut ist. Freue ich mich dann schon


Witziger Zufall!

Ich kann den U2515H auf jeden Fall auch empfehlen. Hatte ihn ein etwa Jahr als Hauptmonitor zum Spielen und fand es in Ordnung.
Der neue ist halt noch mal eine Steigerung. Aber wenn der eh dein Ziel ist, passt das ja.

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte!


----------



## Ayadan (18. September 2016)

Eine Kleinigkeit hätte ich da noch. Gibt es Onlineshops (Mindfactory, Notbooksbilliger, Caseking usw.) die ihr eher empfehlen könnt? Oder ist es relativ egal?


----------



## Zybba (18. September 2016)

Da hat auch jeder seine eigene Meinung...
Ich persönlich mag Alternate nicht, hatte mal ziemlich Hin und Her mit denen wegen einer defekten Graka.

Ansonsten habe ich echt keine Ahnung.
Da können dir andere vielleicht mehr zu sagen.

Willst du selbst zusammenbauen oder lässt du das von dem Shop machen?


----------



## Ayadan (18. September 2016)

Ich wollte das selber machen. Habe ich zwar noch nie gemacht, aber denke so schwierig kann es (hoffentlich) nicht sein. Stimmt es das man irgendwelche Erdungsarmbänder oder so tragen sollte?


----------



## Zybba (18. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Ich wollte das selber machen. Habe ich zwar noch nie gemacht, aber denke so schwierig kann es (hoffentlich) nicht sein. Stimmt es das man irgendwelche Erdungsarmbänder oder so tragen sollte?


Keine Ahnung! 
Im praktischen habe ich 0 Ahnung von PCs.

Falls du Anleitung/Hilfe von jemanden aus dem PCGH Forum willst, schau mal hier rein:
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/229690-die-pcgh-bastler-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
*Da kannst du dich auch mit dem Account anmelden, den du hier nutzt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Ich wollte das selber machen. Habe ich zwar noch nie gemacht, aber denke so schwierig kann es (hoffentlich) nicht sein. Stimmt es das man irgendwelche Erdungsarmbänder oder so tragen sollte?


 das ist übertrieben, das wird eher bei Leuten gemacht, die stundenlang mit Chips arbeiten und wo zB bei ner Handymontage ggf. dann eines von 1000 Handys nur DESWEGEN kaputtgeht. Weil es kaum was kostet, trägt man halt die Bänder. Wenn du nen PC zusammenbaust, reicht es völlig, dich vor Beginn zu erden und beim Zusammenbauen nicht mit Socken über nen Teppich zu streicheln, und wenn du zwischendurch kurz was anderes machst, dann erde dich halt erneut kurz.

Wegen der Monitore: bei IPS sind gewisse Dinge halt einfacher umzusetzen als bei TN - aber ein gutes TN-Panel hat auch ein gutes Bild, da ist IPS nicht eindeutig "besser". Es gibt halt viele "billige" TNs, wo man manchmal kein SEHR gutes Bild hinbekommt. Aber das ist auch alles. Schwarzwerte und Blickwinkel sind halt bei IPS Technikbedingt etwas besser, dafür sind TN-Panel reaktionsschneller bzw. es ist günstiger, ein reaktionsschnelles und vlt auch Hoch-Hertziges Modell zu produzieren. 

Zu den Shops: bei allen Shops hat man auch schon mal was negatives gehört, ist ja auch klar: zig Tausend Kunden pro Jahr, wäre ja ein Wunder, wenn alle immer zu 100% zufrieden sind. Bei mindfactory hat man öfter mal gehört, dass die Rücksendeware nicht kennzeichnen und als neu erneut verkaufen, bei Alternate sind die Preise wiederum höher, bei notebooksbilliger hab ich oft von Ärger bei Reklamation gehört usw. usw. - aber selbst da können die "vielen" Fälle vlt nur 1% der Kunden sein...


----------



## Ayadan (18. September 2016)

So ich habe mir noch einmal den Kopf zerbrochen, wegen des i7 vs i5 Themas (das hat mir einfach keine Ruhe gelassen :p) und habe deswegen noch ein wenig mit einem Kumpel an der Zusammenstellung getüftelt. 

1 Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 SanDisk Ultra II  480GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-480G-G25)
1 Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
1 EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (08G-P4-6276-KR)
1 ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)
1 Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (100700543)
1 Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK-W)
1 EVGA SuperNOVA G2  550  550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3)

Habe eine kleinere HDD genommen (zur Not wird nachgerüstet), die SSD gibt es für 99€ bei MediaMarkt/Amazon und das Gehäuse ist ebenfalls billiger. Bei der Evga würde ich gerne bleiben, wegen des guten Supports + längere Garantie. 

Meint ihr das ist so in Ordnung?


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2016)

Ja, das kannst du so nehmen. Passt alles gut.


----------



## Ayadan (29. September 2016)

Hi noch mal, wollte nur sagen, dass ich mittlerweile alles zusammengebastelt habe. Fand das war sehr viel anstrengender als zu erst gedacht (besonders die Zuordnung der ganzen Netzteil und Front Panel Kabel, da habe ich mich wohl am dümmsten angestellt ) Das wurde daraus: evga-PC - Album on Imgur 
Musste leider ein paar Änderungen vornehmen (SanDisk wurde zur Samsung, da ich das super Angebot damals um einen Tag verpasst hatte - da MF mir ne email geschrieben hatte und mir sagten, dass das evga g2 erst in 2 Wochen verfügbar sei, habe ich das RMx 550 gekauft, da mir ein Kumpel das empfohlen hatte)

Noch mal sehr vielen Dank an euch, war eine super Hilfe. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch ans Übertakten machen - habt ihr da eventuell auch Tipps/Tricks?


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2016)

Ayadan schrieb:


> Hi noch mal, wollte nur sagen, dass ich mittlerweile alles zusammengebastelt habe. Fand das war sehr viel anstrengender als zu erst gedacht (besonders die Zuordnung der ganzen Netzteil und Front Panel Kabel, da habe ich mich wohl am dümmsten angestellt ) Das wurde daraus: evga-PC - Album on Imgur
> Musste leider ein paar Änderungen vornehmen (SanDisk wurde zur Samsung, da ich das super Angebot damals um einen Tag verpasst hatte - da MF mir ne email geschrieben hatte und mir sagten, dass das evga g2 erst in 2 Wochen verfügbar sei, habe ich das RMx 550 gekauft, da mir ein Kumpel das empfohlen hatte)
> 
> Noch mal sehr vielen Dank an euch, war eine super Hilfe. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch ans Übertakten machen - habt ihr da eventuell auch Tipps/Tricks?


  Also, grundsätzlich: immer nur kleine Schritte machen und dann in Ruhe testen. Und bei den modernen Intel-CPUs geht an sich alles über den Multiplikator - den Rest solltest du dann antasten, wenn du schon Erfahrung hast oder EXAKTE Tutorials beachtest. Denn mit dem "Kram" kann man eh nur noch wenige Prozent rauskitzeln   Das einzige, was vlt Sinn macht, wäre eine Spannungserhöhung, wenn du ab einem bestimmten Takt nicht mehr absturzfrei weiterkommst. Mit dem Multi funktioniert das so: ich kenn die genauen Werte nicht, aber du hast halt eine Base-Clock (BCKL) und den Multi, und das Produkt aus beidem ist der Takt - zB 200MHz mal Multi 20 wären 4000 MHz. Erhöhst du den Multi auf 21, hast du 4200 MHz. 

Das RAM kannst du ebenfalls "übertakten"; wobei du in Deinem Fall halt den normalen Wert einfach nur einstellst. Auch eine Art Gesamt-TDP kannst du oft sehen oder beeinflussen: normal sind glaub ich 95W beim i7-6700k, und je höher, desto mehr Kühlung wäre nötigt - da kannst du bis ca 120W gehen. 


Aber am besten suchst du mal ein Tutorial zum Sockel 1151. Hier zB wäre eines, aber das ist vielleicht sogar schon zu "intensiv", wenn du nur ein wenig rumspielen willst  [Guide] Intel Skylake Overclocking Anleitung 6600K 6700K

Je nach Mainboard hast du im BIOS auch sehr einfache EInstellungsmöglichkeiten, zB dass du einfach einen Wert veränderst und der Rest automatisch angepasst wird, oder fürs RAM direkt einen Zielwert einstellst.


----------

